# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Compro Ramas de Eucalipto

## SM2099

Buen Dia a todos. 
Estoy buscando ramas de cualquier variedad de Eucalipto que se encuentra en Peru, el unico detalle es que no busco necesariamente las ramas mas suaves y blandas donde se encuentran las hojas sino las ramificaciones que aparecen apartir del tronco. Muestro a continuacion unas fotos sobre lo que me refiero (encerrando en cirulos rojos algunos ejemplos especificos para que se note mejor, solo deben dar click sobre ellos para ver un mejor vista o guardarlo a su maquina):  ramasEucalipto.jpg  ramasEucalipto01.jpg 
Estoy elaborando un proyecto con este tipo de ramas, busco un proveedores que me pueda apoyar con este requerimiento y asi poder coordinar los demas arreglos.
Por si acaso vivo en Lima, pero igual estoy abierto a la posibilidad que alguna amable persona de provincia me pueda dar una mano. Cualquier contacto porfavor hacerlo por el mensaje privado del foro o escibirme a mi correo: gbbiaggi@gmail.com 
Gracias por su tiempo!Temas similares: Compro maracuya Cultivo de eucalipto en costa con fines comerciales Compro Terreno en Chao VENTA DE PLANTONES DE EUCALIPTO Compro Fruta Guarana

----------

